# Dragon Fly



## K9Kirk (Apr 17, 2022)

It's not a macro shot so much as it is a close-up and taken hand held with my Tamron 150-600mm lens from about 9 ft. away.


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 18, 2022)

Nice shot.....


----------



## Space Face (Apr 18, 2022)

Nice and crisp there.


----------



## K9Kirk (Apr 18, 2022)

Jeff15 said:


> Nice shot.....





Space Face said:


> Nice and crisp there.


Thanks, fellers!


----------



## Warhorse (Apr 18, 2022)

Wonderful shot!

Those 150-600mm zooms sure are versatile...I want one!


----------



## K9Kirk (Apr 18, 2022)

Warhorse said:


> Wonderful shot!
> 
> Those 150-600mm zooms sure are versatile...I want one!


Thank you. You would like one.


----------



## jeffashman (Apr 20, 2022)

Nice shot! Nice that you caught one at rest.


----------



## Donde (May 15, 2022)

Nice and sharp. I find myself backing up a lot when walking with my 400mm.


----------



## greybeard (May 16, 2022)

My favorite insect and I've had no luck photographing them.  99% of the shots I see in macro forums are close ups and not really macro so, no harm no foul.


----------



## K9Kirk (May 23, 2022)

jeffashman said:


> Nice shot! Nice that you caught one at rest.


Sorry, that I took so long. I somehow overlooked responses for this. (getting old I guess) 



Donde said:


> Nice and sharp. I find myself backing up a lot when walking with my 400mm.


thank you! I do that a lot, too. 8 feet is the minimal focus distance with mine. It kind of sucks but I need the exercise, lol!


----------



## K9Kirk (May 23, 2022)

greybeard said:


> My favorite insect and I've had no luck photographing them.  99% of the shots I see in macro forums are close ups and not really macro so, no harm no foul.


Thank you, Greybeard, mine too!


----------



## Photo Lady (May 28, 2022)

beauty!!


----------

